# Can you help identify this dart, please.



## Drakontas (Jun 28, 2017)

I was at my local pet store yesterday, as i hang out there often. My friend who works there told me that the revived a shipment of 4 dart frogs and they are totally unprepared for there housing and care. She is a very responsible pet owner and has several snakes and lizards but knows nothing of darts. I help as much as i was able. I don't have any darts myself, but have probably 100+ hours of research on them most coming from this site. Two of the little guys they have I'm pretty sure are azureus, but the other I do not know.



This is the best pic I could get due to him/her being so small and in a poor tank setup. one other question just because its on this subject. The store she works at doesn't sell flightless fruit flies. These guys are little maybe 1/4 inch is there anything she can try feeding them that might be readily available. Sorry, me and her just really don't want them to die because of some big wig from the company's bad idea.


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks like a Citronella. With that yellow banding on the right wrist it could be a nikita.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

The pattern and color will likely change some with age, and many different forms of tinctorius and tinctorius hybrids can look almost identical. Unfortunately, without any more info from the person that bred them, you will not be able to get a true identity from just the physical appearance.


----------



## Drakontas (Jun 28, 2017)

Thank you, I will let my friend know. It will be a long while before I'm ready to actually buy a frog or two, but when I do I will look for a reliable breeder. I can't say I'm a big fan of how the chain store do things.


----------

